# Anyone ever slaughtered a cow at home? *pictures in reply*



## GBov (Dec 28, 2010)

I am thinking of buying a steer off of Craigs List, shooting it in its field, loading it in the van adn butchering it at home.

Does anyone have any tips on butchering a cow?

I have done 200 plus hogs and the steer I am trying to buy is under 300 pounds so other than being TALLER, are cows any different to process?


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 28, 2010)

i have a buddy who does his own steers about that size - i'd love to butcher one also. 

he said the biggest problem is what you've already said, you gotta hang 'em high. however, you can just make a cradle with 2x4's on saw horses to lay them out. and of course you'll want somewhere to age them if you can. a loader would help tremendously to move the carcass, of course.

the other thing he said was to make sure you get a good shot -- you want to drop that steer, not make him mad (happened to my buddy the first time). 

dont know if it would be harder to move first than dress?? or just easier to work on in the field?

good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## freemotion (Dec 28, 2010)

I asked my dad and he says nope, it will be similar, but the cow needs a higher place to hang from if you will be hanging it...they are a bit taller, which I'm sure you noticed!   And of course, you skin, not scald, with a cow.

Do I get some steaks for being the first to reply? 

eta:  Hey, OFG, you hit reply before I did!  Hey!  I still want those steaks!!!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 28, 2010)

ha! hey Free! are you followin' me?

gosh with all these butchering questions we need a section just for home butchering. it would be my favorite! whee!
;-)
ps dibs on steaks for getting my suggestions in first


----------



## freemotion (Dec 28, 2010)

Go eat cake, OFG!


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 28, 2010)

My mother and I butchered a 6 mo. old heifer here at our place last year.  Hanging high is a consideration and having some heavy pullies and ropes helps.  

We were able to cut up the carcass with a sawzaw....made things easy!  

I have pics of our butchering with an easy skinning technique if you are interested.


----------



## GBov (Dec 28, 2010)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> My mother and I butchered a 6 mo. old heifer here at our place last year.  Hanging high is a consideration and having some heavy pullies and ropes helps.
> 
> We were able to cut up the carcass with a sawzaw....made things easy!
> 
> I have pics of our butchering with an easy skinning technique if you are interested.


Oooo Yes PLEASE!

I - well, my husband really - have an engine hoist that I will use to lift it with.

Sadly, no where to hang the meat to age it.  Might be able to take the standing ribs and just have them in the fridge for two or three weeks as they are best aged.  Will have to wait and see.

At least, even un-aged, the meat will be miles better than a poor feed lot beast.

Hmmmmm, sawzall, wonder if hubby would get me one of those


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 28, 2010)

> no where to hang the meat to age it.


garage if you have cold weather? you might also check with our local, custom butcher shop (or deer processor?) they might have locker space for rent

and yep - regardless it will be better than anything you can buy.

good luck!
ps for those who are wondering what to do if you dont have an engine hoist.. we used "come alongs" to hoist up our pork sides and hung them from our garage rafters. easy peasy!


----------



## GBov (Dec 29, 2010)

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> > no where to hang the meat to age it.
> 
> 
> garage if you have cold weather? you might also check with our local, custom butcher shop (or deer processor?) they might have locker space for rent
> ...


Forgot to mention I'm way down here in the land of sunshine  so while its unseasonably cold, tis not cold enough to hang meat lol.

And the last pig I butchered was before we got the hoist so had to skin it and cut it up while on the ground on a tarp.

I hurt for a solid week from all the bending and lifting!  Cant wait to try the hoist for something bigger than turkeys.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 29, 2010)

> I hurt for a solid week from all the bending and lifting!


oh no! baby whatcha doing on the ground? 

we wised up and now use a pallet - which gives a LITTLE relief and keeps the carcass from rocking all around (if you use 4x4's to brace it)

so

did you decide about the cow?? doing it? not doing it? still mulling?


ps sunshine? whats that? nothing but snow snow and more snow here!


----------



## GBov (Dec 29, 2010)

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> > I hurt for a solid week from all the bending and lifting!
> 
> 
> oh no! baby whatcha doing on the ground?
> ...


I was on the ground because I discovered I simply wasnt strong enough to pull it into the tree I used for the smaller pigs lol.  

And am calling about the steer tonight.  Fingers crossed he still has it!


----------



## GBov (Dec 29, 2010)

Just called the man with the add and he said he will have a 350lb steer ready for me on the third.  

Am getting excited about disassembling a steer


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 29, 2010)

whooot! sharpen those knives, baby! and make sure you tell us all about it


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 29, 2010)

GBov said:
			
		

> Beekissed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mother cutting around the anus...yippee.  







Cutting off legs:






Peeling down the cape:






Place a hammer under the cape and tie with rope, firmly! Attach rope to lawnmower, truck, four wheeler, etc.






Pull slowly...especially with a tender hide like a young cow:






Keep pullin'......oughtta skin out just like a squirrel!  






Easy-peesy, lemon squeezy!  Even a few old ladies can do it!


----------



## elevan (Dec 29, 2010)

Good pics and instructions.

But...you might wanna post a graphic pics disclaimer in your title to warn some readers who may be sensitive to such pics.


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 29, 2010)

Gee....I don't know....do ya think the word "_slaughter"_ might be enough?


----------



## DianeS (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow! I am avidly following this thread because although the largest thing I have right now is rabbits... SOMEDAY I will have cows. Someday.

I love the explanation of how to skin, using the hammer and 4 wheeler. Excellent! I never would have thought of that myself, but boy does it look easier than doing the whole thing by hand. 

Keep the info coming... inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Royd Wood (Dec 30, 2010)

Yer mums a bit handy with the knife  if we ever drop in for a farm tour can you just check the knife is in the drawer 
Fair play to you lot and maybe I'm a pussy farmer but I'll leave it to my bucher to do the deed  great post though


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 30, 2010)

oh com' on Royd.. if a buncha gals can do it you can too!

we do our own pigs. i'm on guts. whooot!

;-)


----------



## patandchickens (Dec 30, 2010)

Probably there's something simple I'm just missing here, but... how exactly are you going to get a big ol' dead steer up and INTO your van?


Pat


----------



## GBov (Dec 30, 2010)

patandchickens said:
			
		

> Probably there's something simple I'm just missing here, but... how exactly are you going to get a big ol' dead steer up and INTO your van?
> 
> 
> Pat


ROFLOL!!!

Am HOPING that my husband will help me lift it in.  If not I have a gambrel (hope I spelt that right) and will try to winch it in the back of the van.  And if not, perhaps if I try the "I'm just a weak woman, would you pleeeeeeese help me lift this big ol' steer into my van?" - Flutter flutter goes the eye lashes - The farmer will help me.

And as I havnt got a plan C am really crossing my fingers on plan A 

Beekissed, you made my hubby laugh out loud with your _slaughter_ in the title remark!  And what a GREAT idea about the hammer adn engine based help!  As I will be slicing and dicing at teh side of the house the car can get in there just fine so I can tie onto the hitch..............

Hmmmmm hitch in plan, the engine hoist is on wheels.  Can just see half nakid steer flying along behind speeding car


----------



## GBov (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh, and I think a section on processing cows would be GREAT!


----------



## elevan (Dec 30, 2010)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Gee....I don't know....do ya think the word "_slaughter"_ might be enough?


No actually I don't.  Because the post poses a question...it doesn't ask for pictures or state that there will be pictures in the post.

It doesn't bother me (per se) but there are plenty out there even on this forum that may be bothered by the pics.  Just saying.


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Dec 30, 2010)

Title noted, although I would think at this forum it would not be needed.

Thanks for the question, having done deer I'm in the same thought process.  I can go get a steer easy enough, but I would trailer it home live.  I have large dogs and nothing will be waste, The gut pile is welcome here!  I have even considered buying a cull cow to put strictly in the dog's freezer.  Yes they have their own freezer in the barn.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 30, 2010)

> I have even considered buying a cull cow to put strictly in the dog's freezer.


yep we are considering this too..but we've got plenty of leavings from the pigs. 

am also gonna keep my eyes open for dairy bull calves... feed them out on goats milk in the spring, finish on grass and voila!


----------



## elevan (Dec 30, 2010)

To the OP - thank you for posting the topic.  It's always good to get new ideas on easier ways to do this necessary task.


----------



## patandchickens (Dec 30, 2010)

Three hundred pounds of dead steer is going to be real exciting to try ot get into the back of a van. They droop, they flop, they hang up on things, and you have to lift *up* to get in there. They are much harder to handle than (say) a box or a bundle of lumber of the same weight.

All's I'm saying is make sure you've thought this through reeeealllll thoroughly and in a reality-checked way, BEFORE you go shooting that steer. I am not sure that even asking the farmer for help would be sufficient in this case, and an engine hoist only helps up to a point. 

Most people would find someone to trailer it home for them live and then kill and process it at home... needn't be very expensive, though it depends on circumstances of course.

Pat


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 30, 2010)

Two vehicles, plywood, tarp and a sturdy tow rope will get that cow in the van.  If you must kill and gut on the farm, just open the back of the van, run your rope through and out one of the front doors, use the plywood as a ramp, tarp as a slick skid surface and to protect your carpeting.  Tie around the neck, pull with the other vehicle~slowly~make sure your plywood stays where it needs to be and just drag 'er into your van.  

Getting it OUT is the next problem.....    Legs get hung up.  You could always sawzaw those off at the farm, I guess.  No legs, no problems.


----------



## DuckLady (Dec 30, 2010)

Folks, this thread has been cleaned up.

Remember
1) if this subject doesn't float your boat (or cow) don't open it and don't post.

2) Remember that the report button is your friend. Let the Staff do the moderating. Don't stir the pot.


----------



## GBov (Dec 31, 2010)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Two vehicles, plywood, tarp and a sturdy tow rope will get that cow in the van.  If you must kill and gut on the farm, just open the back of the van, run your rope through and out one of the front doors, use the plywood as a ramp, tarp as a slick skid surface and to protect your carpeting.  Tie around the neck, pull with the other vehicle~slowly~make sure your plywood stays where it needs to be and just drag 'er into your van.
> 
> Getting it OUT is the next problem.....    Legs get hung up.  You could always sawzaw those off at the farm, I guess.  No legs, no problems.


Thats a REALLY good idea!

Failing all else I will be trying it that way.

Thanks for a plan C


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 31, 2010)

You get better at redneck problem solving when you are a single woman trying to do man things for 25 years!


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Dec 31, 2010)

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> > I have even considered buying a cull cow to put strictly in the dog's freezer.
> 
> 
> yep we are considering this too..but we've got plenty of leavings from the pigs.
> ...


We have leavings too, and neighbors have given us more, but not much meat to that, lots of bone and fat.  My dogs are acting hungry but looking too wide.  The calves sound like too much work and I don't have goats yet, so a cull it is for me so far.


----------



## GBov (Jan 18, 2011)

Steer fell through  The seller said call on the third but I couldnt so called on the fourth only to be told "I sent them all to market last week!"

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!

Am disappointed and angry and frustrated but am going to the farm meet on Sat to see if anyone has any nice lambs for sale.  

At least I got some free meat this week, finally caught the raccoon that has been eating all the cat food.

Why on EARTH dont more people eat 'coon?  It tastes like a cross between beef, goose and a hint of turkey!


----------

